# MazdaSpeed 6



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

The Wife and I are seriously considering trading in our new 6 for one of these. :thumbup:

http://www.plekkie.net/anton/ahura/mazda6mps.htm
http://www.media.mazda.com/news_release/product_info/2004/0924a_e.html


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I like it. What do they go for?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> I like it. What do they go for?


I haven't found official pricing, but I've heard high $20's :dunno:

My loaded 6s listed at $25-$26, so I could see the base Speed6 started just above that.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

It's a cool car, but I'd rather have the refinement and balance of a 325i for $30k. Dont' get me wrong, I like the 6. We're probably going to buy a Mazda 6 wagon eventually to replace our Passat wagon.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jas4fun said:


> http://www.media.mazda.com/news_release/product_info/2004/0924a_e.html





mazda press release said:


> Both the front and rear are fitted with large-diameter *17-inch brake discs* to support the high power output by delivering stable braking performance.


:yikes:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> :yikes:


I was just about to post the same thing.

That's insane.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

PhilH said:


> It's a cool car, but I'd rather have the refinement and balance of a 325i for $30k. Dont' get me wrong, I like the 6. We're probably going to buy a Mazda 6 wagon eventually to replace our Passat wagon.


The minor (for me) drop in refinement is outweighed by the high-output motor and AWD. I really, really want AWD for the wife. She's not the greatest driver in snow and I'd like to give her all the advantages possible. The 325Xi is $$$ plus I get the S-plan so the I get the Mazda around invoice.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh, as a car for a wife (or rather, for a non-car enthusiast) the 6 is a great alternative to an E46. Your wife actually prefers a manual transmission, eh? :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

PhilH said:


> Oh, as a car for a wife (or rather, for a non-car enthusiast) the 6 is a great alternative to an E46. Your wife actually prefers a manual transmission, eh? :thumbup:


I Encourged  her to get a manual tranny in the 6s, she's picked it up pretty well. Now she has a hard time driving an auto. :thumbup:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Jas4fun said:


> The Wife and I are seriously considering trading in our new 6 for one of these. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.plekkie.net/anton/ahura/mazda6mps.htm
> http://www.media.mazda.com/news_release/product_info/2004/0924a_e.html


I can't get the first link to work and the second does not have any pictures. Can you post some? Thanks!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

We better get the 5 door hatch, and not the gay sedan, but knowing the US market, that's what we'll get.

Sorry, at $30k I'd take an EVO or STi, but if it's like $26k, sure. It's built by Ford after all, hard to get too excited at $30k.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I like. I was considering a 6 wagon or hatch to replace the 323i in a few years. That car may lead me to look at just going with the sedan. Unless they expand out to the wagon and hatch models as well.

Hmmmm....


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

drmwvr said:


> I can't get the first link to work and the second does not have any pictures. Can you post some? Thanks!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

A MazdaSpeed3 hatchback would be excellent--I'd definitely consider one as a winter driver.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

:d


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> price is out, $28,555
> 
> http://www.mazdausa.com/MusaWeb/displayPage.action?pageParameter=modelsMain&vehicleCode=MS6


Uh, it's been on the Mazda site for a few weeks. :dunno:

I'm rather dismayed to read on The Car Connection that the engine turns high rpms at normal freeway speeds:

http://www.thecarconnection.com/Vehicle_Reviews/Sports_Convertibles/2006_Mazdaspeed6.S184.A9537.html



> This is not - repeat NOT - a Subaru Impreza STI or Mitsubishi Evo rival, even if the similarities are undeniable.
> 
> Sure, all three cars are four-door sedans powered by turbocharged, four-cylinder engines. All have permanent all-wheel drive, manual transmissions, and all produce about the same power. But what sets the Mazdaspeed6 apart is that it wasn't really designed with the same customer in mind. Let the rally-replica Evos and STIs battle for the hearts and paychecks of the twenty-something tearaways.
> 
> ...


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Uh, it's been on the Mazda site for a few weeks. :dunno:
> 
> I'm rather dismayed to read on The Car Connection that the engine turns high rpms at normal freeway speeds...


I don't know, from the article, it sounds like the car for me. Very well priced too.

Ed


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

I know close-ratio 6 speeds are all the rage, but seriously folks, there should be a long 6th gear for relaxed cruising.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> Uh, it's been on the Mazda site for a few weeks. :dunno:
> 
> I'm rather dismayed to read on The Car Connection that the engine turns high rpms at normal freeway speeds:
> 
> [


well I didnt know
:flipoff:

thanks for the review :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

LA525iT said:


> I know close-ratio 6 speeds are all the rage, but seriously folks, there should be a long 6th gear for relaxed cruising.


amen to that. I want to shift if I'm doing 70-80 and I need some oomph. This car will get lousy mileage on treks to Vegas.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> amen to that. I want to shift if I'm doing 70-80 and I need some oomph. This car will get lousy mileage on treks to Vegas.


At I-15 speeds (outside of populated areas), this car will be turning north of 4500 rpm.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

my complaint



> you should drive this car more like a brilliant front-driver than a 4WD rally car


bah


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

The Mazdaspeeed6 sounds interesting.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

LA525iT said:


> At I-15 speeds (outside of populated areas), this car will be turning north of 4500 rpm.


How often do you plan to hit those speeds? How long do you plan to keep your lic? 

Ed


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Ed328Ci said:


> How often do you plan to hit those speeds? How long do you plan to keep your lic?
> 
> Ed


Every time I take a drive to Vegas, SF, Sacto, LA etc. In the long run it may only account for 10-15% of my miles but those trips and the trips in the hills are the times when I really appreciate my 330i. If the Mazdaspeed6 gets lousy freeway mileage that'll keep it from being my car of choice for drives.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Ed328Ci said:


> How often do you plan to hit those speeds? How long do you plan to keep your lic?
> 
> Ed


As BGDC said, every time you drive through the desert in California. And it's not like I'm some maniac weaving through traffic. The flow of traffic is easily moving at 90-100mph during non peak times.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

LA525iT said:


> ... The flow of traffic is easily moving at 90-100mph during non peak times.


Oh. I have never driven there.

Ed


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

*Edmunds first drive of Madaspeed6*

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FirstDrives/articleId=107863



> Adult Fun for the Over-Evo Crowd
> 
> By Kelly Toepke
> Date posted: 11-03-2005
> ...


Two things worry me...the crappy AWD system never sends most of the power to the back wheels and the car requires a shift to third on the way to 60?!


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

I really think they botched this car, even as a Mazda fan. The lack of a proper AWD system is #1 in my mind, and other things. Irritates me, because it could have been a pretty nice car -- no STi or Evo, but a fun car that carries the family.

Oh well.. I guess we'll have to see when it's on the roads.


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

Hercules said:


> I really think they botched this car, even as a Mazda fan. The lack of a proper AWD system is #1 in my mind, and other things. Irritates me, because it could have been a pretty nice car -- no STi or Evo, but a fun car that carries the family.
> 
> Oh well.. I guess we'll have to see when it's on the roads.


Is there hope for a MS3?


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I wonder if Car and Driver has a Mazdaspeed 6 and Legacy GT Spec B comparison in the works? Would seem like a better comparison than always mentioning it with the Evo and STi...


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

I am shure something like this is coming. Mabey you should email and give them the ideas because they may not have considerd this. You could even call them, and talk to Csaba or Larry Webster.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Don't have much time for a real review so here's the snapshot of my Mazdaspeed6 test drive. 

Pros: Great power, no torque steer(!), comfy seating position. 

Cons: gears are way too close together, clutch is ultra sensitive, massive understeer, 6 speed tranny is vague, not very tight in corners. 

Sum up: Fun car and without the navi it's 31k, a pretty good deal. But the fact the engine is always on the boil bothered me. At only 50 mph in 3rd gear the tach was well over 4k. Freeway drives this car is going to get outright lousy mileage. Idiot salesman said the gearing was "euro spec". Huh, I own a European car and strangely the gears are tight in 1-5 and really tall in 6th. 

Give it propper gearing, tighten up the suspension and dial in more oversteer and this car would be a gand slam. At this point, I think I can say I'd probably prefer an A3 (possibly a GTI) to it. The ultra close gearing makes the car pretty much undrivable for me.


----------



## aaronu (Aug 1, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Cons: ... not very tight in corners.


That seals it for me... thanks for the post.

A year ago I had my car list narrowed to a new 6 MT or a 3 series. After a back to back drive with a 3, there was no way I could buy the 6. On paper it had similar performance to a 325 (1/4 ET in 15.5 or something) but in real life it drove like a barge compared to an E46. I ended up with a low miles CPO 325Ci for the same $$$ as I could have gotten an S-plan loaded 6.

The Mazdaspeed 6 gave me something to think about, especially with a kid on the way. But if they didn't do enough to tighten up the suspension, I don't want one.

Cheers,


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Idiot salesman said the gearing was "euro spec". Huh, I own a European car and strangely the gears are tight in 1-5 and really tall in 6th.


Actually, he's right. The speed 6 was delayed because the North American director wanted the "European" final drive ratio. This meant a whole new round of testing, etc. Since everything was already set for delivery with the "american" final drive ratio.

I'm disappointed to hear about the shifter, I had heard it was going to be a very sweet unit similiar to the rx8's.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Optimus Prime said:


> Actually, he's right. The speed 6 was delayed because the North American director wanted the "European" final drive ratio. This meant a whole new round of testing, etc. Since everything was already set for delivery with the "american" final drive ratio.
> 
> I'm disappointed to hear about the shifter, I had heard it was going to be a very sweet unit similiar to the rx8's.


I don't buy the whole "delayed for re-gearing" thing mazda is selling. they'd had some serious issues with new releases and i think it was just a general, all too typical mazda f**k up that caused the delayed.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> I don't buy the whole "delayed for re-gearing" thing mazda is selling. they'd had some serious issues with new releases and i think it was just a general, all too typical mazda f**k up that caused the delayed.


next they will have a horsepower adjustment downwards and give owners free oil changes for a year :rofl:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> next they will have a horsepower adjustment downwards and give owners free oil changes for a year :rofl:


Exactly.


----------



## mycl (Dec 10, 2004)

Bland, industrial?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Optimus Prime said:


> IIRC: the Ford 500 is built off the Mazda 6 platform and will be using the Haldex AWD system.


The Ford Fusion is built off the 6 plaform- the 500 is acutaly built on the Volvo s60/80 platofrm.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

mycl said:


> Bland, industrial?


Extremely bland and without any style. It reminds me of a riced taurus.


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

aaronu said:


> That seals it for me... thanks for the post.
> 
> The Mazdaspeed 6 gave me something to think about, especially with a kid on the way. But if they didn't do enough to tighten up the suspension, I don't want one.
> 
> Cheers,


You sound so much like one of those weak-minded little prisses that lets everyone else's opinion make up his mind *cough* Dawg90. 

Why dont get off your little @ss and drive one for yourself before letting someone sway you. There are dozens of reviews already and they go completely against what bluegirl has to say, so evident it's all subjective. And as a new owner, I, for one, can tell you his 'review' is bulls_hit. But what would you expect from a wish-washer with no clue what she wants in a car. :thumbdwn:



> A year ago I had my car list narrowed to a new 6 MT or a 3 series. After a back to back drive with a 3, there was no way I could buy the 6. On paper it had similar performance to a 325 (1/4 ET in 15.5 or something) but in real life it drove like a barge compared to an E46. I ended up with a low miles CPO 325Ci for the same $$$ as I could have gotten an S-plan loaded 6.


The 6 is anything but a barge, fuk you very much, especially compared to that WEAK 325. When I had my 6 hatch, I showed my @ss end to more than a few of you little 'cheap-bimmer' owners.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Scorp76 said:


> You sound so much like one of those weak-minded little prisses that lets everyone else's opinion make up his mind *cough* Dawg90.
> 
> Why dont get off your little @ss and drive one for yourself before letting someone sway you. There are dozens of reviews already and they go completely against what bluegirl has to say, so evident it's all subjective. And as a new owner, I, for one, can tell you his 'review' is bulls_hit. But what would you expect from a wish-washer with no clue what she wants in a car. :thumbdwn:
> 
> The 6 is anything but a barge, fuk you very much, especially compared to that WEAK 325. When I had my 6 hatch, I showed my @ss end to more than a few of you little 'cheap-bimmer' owners.


Wow, what a way to respect someone else's opinions. I'm glad you like your car, don't bark at me because I didn't find the car's handling or performance up to my standards. I sincerely hoped to replace my ZHP (a car that's too soft for my liking) with one...

No such luck as Mazda made the car too soft (FWD bias with a max 50-50 split?!, understeer, soft suspension, quiet exhaust) and poorly geared. Again, it's all subjective but for what I want the car was not to my liking.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

Scorp76 said:


> You sound so much like one of those weak-minded little prisses that lets everyone else's opinion make up his mind *cough* Dawg90.
> 
> Why dont get off your little @ss and drive one for yourself before letting someone sway you. There are dozens of reviews already and they go completely against what bluegirl has to say, so evident it's all subjective. And as a new owner, I, for one, can tell you his 'review' is bulls_hit. But what would you expect from a wish-washer with no clue what she wants in a car. :thumbdwn:
> 
> The 6 is anything but a barge, fuk you very much, especially compared to that WEAK 325. When I had my 6 hatch, I showed my @ss end to more than a few of you little 'cheap-bimmer' owners.


:bustingup

Damn. . .defend that car to the death, guy :rofl: .

-j


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

just read the review, thought it was kind of odd they put a lsd in the rear when it sounds like default it is fwd with max to the rear of 50%


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> just read the review, thought it was kind of odd they put a lsd in the rear when it sounds like default it is fwd with max to the rear of 50%


Why the hell isn't it RWD bias? That's gotta be the stupidest design I've run across in awhile...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> Why the hell isn't it RWD bias? That's gotta be the stupidest design I've run across in awhile...


my guess is the awd is haldex or something similiar which is biased towards powering one set of wheels as default, which happens to be the front since a fwd car :dunno:


----------



## aaronu (Aug 1, 2004)

Scorp76 said:


> You sound so much like one of those weak-minded little prisses that lets everyone else's opinion make up his mind *cough* Dawg90.
> 
> Why dont get off your little @ss and drive one for yourself before letting someone sway you.


Hm if I didn't know any better I'd say you don't agree with my opinion.

Run your happy little self back to a Mazda fanboy site where people will agree with you. Trust me; it will be good for your blood pressure.


----------



## aaronu (Aug 1, 2004)

mycl said:


> Bland, industrial?


I think the Legacy GT in black looks awesome. It doesn't stand out like some cars though, and that makes it a bit of a sleeper.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Scorp76 said:


> You sound so much like one of those weak-minded little prisses that lets everyone else's opinion make up his mind *cough* Dawg90.
> 
> Why dont get off your little @ss and drive one for yourself before letting someone sway you. There are dozens of reviews already and they go completely against what bluegirl has to say, so evident it's all subjective. And as a new owner, I, for one, can tell you his 'review' is bulls_hit. But what would you expect from a wish-washer with no clue what she wants in a car. :thumbdwn:
> 
> The 6 is anything but a barge, fuk you very much, especially compared to that WEAK 325. When I had my 6 hatch, I showed my @ss end to more than a few of you little 'cheap-bimmer' owners.


 :asshole:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Scorp76 said:


> You sound so much like one of those weak-minded little prisses that lets everyone else's opinion make up his mind *cough* Dawg90.
> 
> Why dont get off your little @ss and drive one for yourself before letting someone sway you. There are dozens of reviews already and they go completely against what bluegirl has to say, so evident it's all subjective. And as a new owner, I, for one, can tell you his 'review' is bulls_hit. But what would you expect from a wish-washer with no clue what she wants in a car. :thumbdwn:
> 
> The 6 is anything but a barge, fuk you very much, especially compared to that WEAK 325. When I had my 6 hatch, I showed my @ss end to more than a few of you little 'cheap-bimmer' owners.


Someone's feeling a little defensive about their purchase I see. 

Relax dude, just cause the MPS 6 is not our first choice, doesn't mean it's a bad car. I'm sure I'd enjoy driving it, but I can choose only 1 car.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Mazdaspeed 6 Engine Problem

http://forum.mazda6club.com/index.php?showtopic=46672&st=0


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

MCSL said:


> Mazdaspeed 6 Engine Problem


Shall we post similar links to E46 engine fires, ZHP engine stalling problems, or M3 engine failures?


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

54% of Mazdaspeed 6 owners experience sudden power loss.

http://forum.mazda6club.com/index.php?showtopic=46807


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

MCSL said:


> 54% of Mazdaspeed 6 owners experience sudden power loss.
> 
> http://forum.mazda6club.com/index.php?showtopic=46807


hopefully they'll fix that before they put the turbo in the MazdaSpeed 3 this year. A 250 hp MazdaSpeed 3 wagon would be awesome!


----------

